# Kings sign PG Bobby Brown to a guaranteed two-year deal



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings have come to terms with point guard Bobby Brown, a point guard out of Cal State Fullerton who played with New Orleans in the recent Las Vegas summer league.



> It's a guaranteed two-year deal at the league minimum ($442,114) with a player option in the second season, as confirmed by a source close to the Kings. Brown's signing should be official by tomorrow and will be a clear sign the Kings will hold an open tryout of sorts for their backup point guard position. Second-round draft pick Sean Singletary (Virginia) also hopes to land the job of relieving Beno Udrih.
> 
> A 6-foot-2, 23-year-old who went undrafted last summer and played in Berlin last season, Brown was impressive enough at summer league that there was buzz he could become the backup to Hornets point guard Chris Paul after averaging 15.2 points and 6.3 assists.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Marc Stein on Brown:



> Brown went undrafted last year (mistake!) and had to play in Germany as a rookie pro. *He came back as perhaps the best point guard here, outplaying multiple first-round picks in head-to-head matchups (Memphis' Mike Conley, Charlotte's D.J. Augustin and San Antonio's George Hill)* and prompting more than one team official -- having been subjected, like many patient readers, to the ever-present Titans drumbeat in my copy over the years -- to seek me out with congratulations on Brown's development.
> 
> I certainly had nothing to do with his progress, but I am naturally loving it, seeing Brown increasingly learn how to get his teammates involved and make decisions on the fly and under control to complement his athleticism and scoring ability. Though he's not a pure point and frequently has to be reminded by coaches to be more vocal, Brown has become an NBA player. And that's according to numerous expert witnesses in Vegas as opposed to a shameless rooter like me.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=NBA-Notes-080719


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

**** you Whitney!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

BOBBY B!

DraftExpress Profile


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Brown is a strong and quick if smallish (6-foot-2) defender with a good perimeter shot. His ability to stick with the Kings would add depth at point with starter Beno Udrih and rookie Sean Singletary. Singletary also defends well on the perimeter but might not be Brown's equal as an outside shooter.


http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/1105607.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He didn't even play that well until the playoffs in Germany where he was probably the second best player behind Julius Jenkins and Berlin won a title because of those two. Apparently something clicked when the playoffs started, before he took too many bad shots, played more like a SG than a distributing point guard, but that good attitude from the playoffs has carried over into the Summer League and also netted him an NBA contract.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

R-Star said:


> **** you Whitney!


Damn that was my joke.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

this guy is impressive


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm really surprised that he couldn't get a better deal.There are still plenty of teams who could have given him part of the MLE and he looks like he'd be an upgrade at the backup point guard for a lot of teams.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wV7gAHowAmQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wV7gAHowAmQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Diable said:


> I'm really surprised that he couldn't get a better deal.There are still plenty of teams who could have given him part of the MLE and he looks like he'd be an upgrade at the backup point guard for a lot of teams.


When it comes down to where he signs, he don't need permission, he can make his own decisions.

That's his prerogative.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder how many poor *******s are stuck with those lame *** jokes every day of their lives....It must be tens of thousands of them


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings Sign Bobby Brown



> “We’re really excited to be able to sign Bobby Brown,” said Petrie. “He matured as a player in Europe last season and had an exceptional Summer League in Las Vegas. It gives us some additional depth and athleticism at the point. I think he’ll be a great complement to the rest of our roster as we go into training camp. We’re all looking forward to watching him play.”


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings bring in point guard



> After heading home to Los Angeles on Friday afternoon, the former Cal State Fullerton star said he would return to Sacramento in mid-August with the mentality he used when approaching his time in Germany.
> 
> "The guy, Beno (Udrih), I'm going to compete with him every day in training camp and practice," Brown said. "I'm going to play the way I've been playing and have a chip on my shoulder."
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Get up off his back and save your heart attack, B. Brown is on the Kings now.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

lol

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=9999170


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*I see rehabilitation in the near future*


----------

